
What's the logic behind Google rejecting Max Howell, author of Homebrew? - ziodave
https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-logic-behind-Google-rejecting-Max-Howell-the-author-of-Homebrew-for-not-being-able-to-invert-a-binary-tree?share=1
======
byoung2
Imagine Guns 'N Roses rejecting Les Paul after an audition. The lead guitarist
in the band plays Gibson Les Paul guitars, but you're not what we're looking
for. Les Paul was an amazing guitarist in his own style but it would be a
question of fit, not ability.

~~~
umanwizard
Is creating homebrew really even that amazing? Seems like nothing too complex.

~~~
byoung2
Les Paul guitars are actually nothing amazing either, and suffered from poor
sales early on. Their success is mainly in the marketing, not in the
engineering.

